# Lying about the past....



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

This isn't infidelity but lies. I've been married to my second husband for 5 years. It's his third marriage. He claims he married too young the first time (two adult daughters that live overseas with their mom and stepdad), the second time was due to unplanned pregnancy (10 year old daughter that he signed rights away to) and me - 2 teenagers from my first marriage and two babies together.
He didn't reconnect with his dad who lives a thousand miles away until 15 years ago. He says I'm the only one of his wives or girlfriends that his dad ever met. I'm not a jealous person and didn't push for nor really care about that comment nor ask the question.
I found out from his dad that it's not true. His dad met first wife and daughters at the beginning of their reunion and that his dad flew here to attend his second wedding and met her and her family. I was told I was the only one special enough to meet his dad only to find out that it's not true. Why lie about that? I didn't care until it became a lie. I feel so played! What else does he lie about? There are comments from past girlfriends that he claims are lies - but are they? One lady's son told my son they dated and he was like a stepfather to them. I was told they never dated and he lived in her basement suite. Again - why lie - either of them. He doesn't know I know - what do I say or do?


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Some chronic liars can't seem to help themselves.

They embellish the truth, they make stuff up.

After awhile they don't even realize they are doing it.


----------

